# I'm In Love!



## Swtbrat (Dec 13, 2007)

My new baby arrived today from * teguboy77 *. He is now 5 months old.

He is HUGE and beautiful and calm and tamed down and HUGE and I think he likes me and he is HUGE!:wink: 
I couldn't ask for a better transaction.Packaging was great and teguboy77 <Rich> is great to work with.
Thanks Rich!

All I need now is a name.It really doesn't matter what I name my lizards I call them all sweetie and baby.

Here are some pics.

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

He sure is HUGE!!!!


----------



## olympus (Dec 13, 2007)

Call him collosus


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 13, 2007)

No problem all my tegus are in great health,and i'm glad your happy.Just rember i got him from a great breeder and now you have a real chacoan.Also the transaction with you to was grat by the way thanks again and i'm glad your happy.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

Gigantor!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow he is a pretty one!!!

name him Goliath.lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

how about Tiny


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 13, 2007)

lol.....Tiny..


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 13, 2007)

I was thinking Peanut 

Brat!


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous tegu. He's very big indeed.


----------



## dorton (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice looking guy!
I like tiny also, that would be great.


----------



## olympus (Dec 13, 2007)

Give him a powerful name.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 13, 2007)

Well he came today in a Blizzard,I guess I am lucky the UPS guy showed up at all. He had chains on the tires and when he showed up we had about 9 inches of snow and ice.
So I am thinking I should call him BLIZZARD or STORM,since he arrived in one.

Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

BLIZZARD is perfect!!!! Big LIZZARD!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2007)

I like blizzard.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 13, 2007)

I want one!!!! -Cries-
He is beautiful!!!


----------



## nat (Dec 13, 2007)

you're so lucky! what an awesome christmas present ! eeeeee I want one to!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2007)

Blizzard would fall right in line with momma and daddy, AKA Ice and Hale. I am glad you like him Brat, I can't wait till mine come back out of hibernation.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> Blizzard would fall right in line with momma and daddy, AKA Ice and Hale.


WOW!! How ironic!!


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 13, 2007)

OK Blizzard is his name. :wink: 

He arrived in the Ice Storm so very appropriate.

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 13, 2007)

how about Sprinkle? or Drizzle?


----------

